# What to expect out of swanton waterworks reservoir



## Blized

I am pretty new to fishing and I am just wondering what kind of fish might be caught out there.


----------



## normd

Dont waste your time at swanton. Dink gills and not much else. It's been over fished for years. Stay away from Fulton Pond as well. I would try the Delta reservoirs.


----------



## swantucky

normd said:


> Dont waste your time at swanton. Dink gills and not much else. It's been over fished for years. Stay away from Fulton Pond as well. I would try the Delta reservoirs.


Norm is dead on. I have lived around the corner from the Swanton Res. for about 10 years and have seen maybe 3 decent catfish come out of there. There are TONS of small gills in there, which makes me think whatever predatory fish are in there would be well fed. I am in the process of rigging up a small aluminum boat and the Res. will be my testing grounds, if I do any good I'll post it up.


----------



## mojo

I got 3 decent bass out of fulton pond...once, and it took me all day. I had a lot more luck there during early goose/dove season. 

Archbold res, a little farther east has some good eater size cats. I always loved fishing harrison lake out that way too but it's far from a fish factory.


----------



## hshawn31

heres my input on delta...it sucks, dont fish the upper res. i have never caught anything there in 5 years. the only time to go up there is when they release trout in the spring. The lower res. has had some decent largemouth come out of it but you need a boat to get to the good spots. If you want a good reservoir, i would say go to wauseon. i have caught very many big cats, and theres big saugeye, perch, bass, crappie and gills. Good spot to take kids too since the gills will bit anything

good luck


----------



## hshawn31

the only thing i caught out of harrison is a 6 inch bass... wish there were more fish. i live around the corner of the lake


----------



## ohiogsp

Ok. Delta's big res is alright for gills if you know where to fish. I caught 150-200 keepers there a month ago in a week. The small one there is great for bass if you have a boat. Have one hanging on the wall right next to me to prove it. Wauseon res. is very poor this year. The big res. is all messed up and the gills/crappie never bit good this year like they usually do. The bass fishing on the small one was very good early this year. The perch and cats have been biting at archbold's res pretty good I hear, but have not accually been there yet. Oh ya, I have had good luck at harrison lake in the past but have not been there this year either.


----------



## hshawn31

i'll have to try archbold for cats. i just dont wanna give up wauseon because i am doing so good with the big ones ( cats )


----------

